# MBTI and Movie Roles



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

Is it just me or do most movies (and other forms of media) predominantly feature ESFX or ENFX characters as the heroes/good guys and INTX characters as the villains/bad guys?

If so, why is that? Is it because the majority of the audience would relate more to an ESFX or ENFX type hero?


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

The INTX falls into a certain typecast. Even though villains can be extroverts, I think there's a sort of beautiful insanity that happens in good writing where introverts have this compelling and quiet intensity. Rooting for the plain or nice guy/girl next door to overcome adversity is a lot easier to relate to, as well. If a hero is presented with super powers, then they almost always have some sort of massive weakness. I think ESFx/ENFx types favor the "classic" image more?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I wasn't aware they went by the MBTI chart for the picking's?!?!

Could be possible for vise versa....


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

ExFx characters make good relatable heroes who are more likely to take a strong stance in regards to film's conflict. Movies that require a passionate hero or a comedic protagonist will probably have ExFx main characters. ENTPs seem to be well-liked as heroes and in comedies as well, though I find they trend towards darker comedies and being more selfish heroes.

xSTPs are often badass action heroes.

xNTJ characters are usually villains or anti-heroes, I find.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't seen too many INTP villains.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> I haven't seen too many INTP villains.


Yeah, I can't think of any...I tried looking for some a while back and all of the suspected INTP villains ended up being typed as ENTP or INTJ. I only really see INTPs in movies as "the genius/techie side character", ex. Q from Skyfall.


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## msg_v2 (Mar 29, 2013)

sportsentertainmentfan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it just me or do most movies (and other forms of media) predominantly feature ESFX or ENFX characters as the heroes/good guys and INTX characters as the villains/bad guys?
> 
> If so, why is that? Is it because the majority of the audience would relate more to an ESFX or ENFX type hero?


I noticed this too, although I would say that INTP villains are very uncommon, because we're not big on action, and villains really need to _do_ things. The majority of villains seem to be NTJ, although recently ENTPs have been making an impressive showing, due to the popularity of _The Dark Knight_. The thing is that we're indifferent to power and have a hard time even having goals. We don't really "want" anything. Notice the Joker's comparison of himself to a dog chasing cars "I wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught one!" He doesn't want to take over the world, he just wants to play around and have fun. 

I think the Feeling bias of most stories is related to the kinds of people that enter storytelling professions. I'd expect it would be dominated by Feelers.

I think EXFP villains could actually work quite well, but the only place I've seen this is George R.R. Martin/ AGOT. "No reason, I just enjoy it."


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Not true all the time.

Gaston from Beauty and the best is a villian and he is an ESTJ
And black widow from avengers is a heroine and I'm sure she's an introvert. Maybe an ISTP?

Plus INTJ's are kinf of known as having that bad guy character so villains are most likely to be an INTJ.


----------



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

Lotan said:


> Yeah, I can't think of any...I tried looking for some a while back and all of the suspected INTP villains ended up being typed as ENTP or INTJ. I only really see INTPs in movies as "the genius/techie side character", ex. Q from Skyfall.


Yeah I know know what you mean. I believe that Neo from the Matrix is a rare lead character INTP. But that has a lot to do with the unusual philosophical nature of the movie and the fact that the world most people consider "real" is actually in your mind. Perfect for an INTP.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Victor Frankenstein

Nurse Ratched from One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest struck me as a really unhealthy INTP. 

And the bad guy in Unbreakable seemed kind of INTP to me. 



I think most of the INTP bad guys just kept thinking about their evil, take over the world scheme and just didn't get around to it. Cool documentaries on Netflix held them up.


----------

